# 2018 Board of Directors Election Results are out



## samara64 (Dec 10, 2018)

The votes have been counted and the results are in!

Bob Hartsock and John Henley were elected to the two At-Large seats on the WorldMark Board of Directors. They will each serve a two-year term.

The final quorum and tabulation report by the independent tabulator, Computershare, showed a quorum of 31.53 percent, with 47,302 WorldMark owners participating in this year's election.

The election results, as certified by Computershare, are as follows:

Paul Chermak 14,530
John Curtis 23,538
Myle Hammond 85,549
Bob Hartsock 147,697
John Henley 156,808
Abhijit Kundu 7,529


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 10, 2018)

By comparison here are the 2016 vote totals - which was the last 2-seat election cycle. 

John Henley 167,270
David W. Herrick 165,943
Myle E. Hammond 87,556
John J. Curtis 28,734
Donald Lowry 13,621


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (Dec 10, 2018)

Glad to see folks vote - almost 50,000
and that the news on TUG is all real when it comes to timeshare information .


----------



## CO skier (Dec 16, 2018)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> Glad to see folks vote - almost 50,000
> and that the news on TUG is all real when it comes to timeshare information .


47,000 owners represents only about 20% of all WorldMark owners.  Better than average turnout versus many timeshares, but still sad, when you really think about it.

Then again, I do not think the election results would have been any different if 80% of owners had voted, so maybe it does not matter one way or the other.


----------

